

Just finished my Friday Hack Project: Receiveee, a disposable email service - kornnflake
http://receiveee.com/

======
HugoMelo
I like this, it sounds cool. What's the tech stack? How do you handle sending
/ receiving email?

~~~
kornnflake
Thanks, I use nodejs for both the webserver and the smtp server. Sending mails
isn't supported at the moment, but will def. be in the future, already have it
in my dev build ;) Gonna add a second smtp server as a failover too.

------
dewey
looking good. found a typo in the adblock-banner: "you'll thanks us ater"

~~~
kornnflake
thanks, fixing asap ;)

